# Thoughts on my new buck?



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

My new buck Riff-Raff. Only fuzzy pictures at this time since it's only March here in Colorado. I like his length and hope he'll pass it to his kids. And I'm a sucker for buckskin. They did a bad job disbudding with the one damaged large horn and had one that was curling in. They banded them but only the curled one took since he broke the bands off the other horn.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

He's got pretty colors! And I like the name too.

Kind of looks like he has a crescent moon or fish tail on this side of his body lol
Congrats though! :stars:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I never noticed that, but there is a whale-of-a-tail there in his black. Love the nigerians and patterns... like a box of chocolate


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty boy


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a nice boy! Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

He is handsome!! I love his coloring!!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice boy


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

he is stunning,,,show us pic of his other side,, also I have a buck here who wasnt disbudded properly and both of his scurs spiraled.. one finally broke off and the other is still tightly spiraled,, am thinking of having the vet saw it off some way and just leave the nub... I've been told that you can still band that horn,or have a vet cut it down if you feel it should be done.. good looking guy there,, got a couple buckskins myself..


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I love his form and his color. He looks like a winner!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's his other side. I can't wait for May to clip him down... it will be like Christmas morining taking off the wrapping 
I think I really lucked out! I found him on Craigslist and talking to the breeder found out that I graduated high school with her daughter so she dropped the price in half! SCORE!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I like his color alot! Glad you got such a good deal-that makes the entire thing even better hu? :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very handsome  I did not know you were in Colorado too! Small world :roll:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep I'm in Olathe, the land of Sweet Corn on the western slope of Colorado. I'm SO looking forward to ADGA nationals this year and meeting folks, and goats, from TGS. How cool that it's going to be in CO this year! Not showing, but hopefully networking like a crazy goat lady!
He has baker's barnyard as well as Wild Columbine


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We plan on showing at Nationals  Perhaps we can meet up with eachother


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Definatly!! I'll be meeting up with local friends from Bridgeport Farms. I'm probably going to look like a Disney land tourist with a binder to take notes and a camera around my neck  !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

oh you guys are killing me! I want to go soooo bad!!!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm sure I'll need to pack a bib for all my :drool: there over amazing udders :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHAHAHA!!!!! that would be me! :ROFL: :slapfloor: You all better take LOTS of pics and post them here!!!! (make sure you get the udders! :laugh: )


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Come on J.O.Y Farm, you know you want to come and see those amazing udders in person, right? :laugh: We should to have a big TGS get together at Nationals


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh if there was a was a way for me to get there I would, and that would be SOOOO cool!!!!!!!! I was really looking forward to the AGS Nationals in NJ...... I was gonna try and talk my mom into going......  oh well...... Like I said I NEED LOTS of pics!!!! :laugh:


----------

